# Single phase jumping...



## KatB (12 October 2010)

Explain please?! Is it like 2 phase but you jump the "JO" bit regardless of whether you have a pole in the first part? Or is it all timed?  Thank you!


----------



## flyingfeet (12 October 2010)

Single phase is fab as you jump all jumps and don't get buzzed out - so 12 to 14 jumps for your money (good value!)

Two phase you get buzzed out after first 8/10 if you've messed up


----------



## JenniferB (12 October 2010)

If I was clever I'd take it from the rules to be precise, but I'm not and I'm also lazy so you can have my version of it lol!

Single phase is a course of usually about 12 fences (so a wee bit shorter than most 2 phases).  Regardless of how many fences you have down in the first section (say 1-6) you still go forward to the second half of the course which is timed.  Any faults you accrue in the first section are added to your faults and time for the second section.  I don't tend to find them as strong in height on the second section as the difference between 1st and 2nd phases in a 2 phase, but not sure what the exact ruling on heights is.

I really like them, 2 phase is really annoying when you've paid £20 to enter and you only get 7 fences or so - at least you get a full round for your money!


----------



## TableDancer (12 October 2010)

It isn't all timed, it is just like 2 phase only you get to carry on regardless (Es aside). As above, I love it, much better value for money although it taxes my old brain having to remember all those fences  Allens Hill nearly always run single phase.


----------



## KatB (12 October 2010)

Thanks, it's what I thought, just wasn't sure where the JO bit came in


----------



## ArcticFox (12 October 2010)

BS rule

287                         Single Phase Competition 
Table A - both sections 
Faults to be accumulated over both sections 
Second section against the clock 
The competitor will jump the whole course unless they are eliminated 
Number of fences:  5-7 fences in each section (maximum 12 fences overall). 12 numbered fences are mandatory for qualifying competitions 
The second section must include at least five additional obstacles. The height of the second section 
should be set higher than those set for the first section. 
Speed to be included see Rule 161 
First section time limit of 2 minutes or, if equipment available, with a time allowed. 
Second section time allowed with time limit. 
NOTE: Only 50% of classes scheduled to run on any one day may be held Two Phase or 
                    Single Phase.        This only applies to National qualifying competitions.


----------



## arizonahoney (28 April 2011)

Okay, so in single phase, there is no JO? That would be good news!


----------



## Kal (28 April 2011)

arizonahoney said:



			Okay, so in single phase, there is no JO? That would be good news!
		
Click to expand...

No, the jump off is the second half of the course. You jump the whole course even is you have faults in the first half


----------



## claire_p2001 (28 April 2011)

Be careful about the time in the 1st half of the course in Single Phase sometimes it can be quite tight and you don't want to jump DC to find out you got time faults in the 1st half of the course.  At Blue Chip it caught so many people out!


----------

